# Leftover Smoked Chicken Salad



## bknox (Sep 18, 2009)

Left Over Smoked CHicken Salad Video

*Smoked Chicken & Pasta Salad - The Pickled Pig Forums
*


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks good!!  Here's another one for anyone who might have some leftover smoked chicken (or regular leftover roast chicken) lying around in the fridge - all ingredient quantities are "to personal taste".

Diced, shredded, or bite-size pieces of smoked or leftover roast chicken
Diced smoked Gouda cheese
Red or green seedless grapes, halved
Walnut pieces
Enough mayonnaise to bind ingredients together
Salt & freshly ground black pepper
Beds of lettuce to serve on


----------

